
A commentary on the status of .NET - aliostad
http://byterot.blogspot.com/2016/06/after-all-it-might-not-matter-commentary-status-of-dotnet-dotnetcore-csharp-oss-fsharp-dnx.html
======
devopsproject
Not every problem needs a scalable grid with a nosql database. If you need
that, .net may not be the place to look.

